# Peter's denial and rooster crowing. a zoroasterian link?



## rmwilliamsjr (May 23, 2012)

could Peter's denial be referring to this?

quote:
The lusty rooster (a.k.a. ****) was a universal signifier of virility—but also, in the ancient Persian faith of Zoroastrianism, a benign spirit that crowed at dawn to herald a turning point in the cosmic struggle between darkness and light. 

Read more: How the Chicken Conquered the World | History & Archaeology | Smithsonian Magazine

i've never heard of this link between zoroastrian myths and the rooster. i came up empty handed looking for more via google.
how would someone proceed to show that there is or isn't such a link?
the 3 magi are zoroasterian, are there any other potential things in the NT directed at this religion?

tia.


----------



## Dearly Bought (May 23, 2012)

rmwilliamsjr said:


> could Peter's denial be referring to this?
> 
> quote:
> The lusty rooster (a.k.a. ****) was a universal signifier of virility—but also, in the ancient Persian faith of Zoroastrianism, a benign spirit that crowed at dawn to herald a turning point in the cosmic struggle between darkness and light.
> ...



It does not appear that even this article in Smithsonian Magazine is suggesting a link between the two, at least from my reading. I see no reason to make such a connection.


----------



## Jack K (May 23, 2012)

It seems to me that the most plain reading of the Bible texts is that Jesus is simply saying the denials will happen "before morning." Peter's bravado had gotten the better of him, and Jesus is warning him how utterly he will fail—it's going to happen very soon. Then when the rooster actually crowed, it reminded Peter of what Jesus had said.

The Zoroastrian themes are interesting, I guess. But I don't see anything in the biblical texts that support that reading. And there are many good applications about Peter's failure and being constantly on guard against sin that might be missed if we were to get off track.


----------

